# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Espsika Going Polyphasic

## espsika

Hello friends, i'm
back to
polyphasic
sleeping schedule
again. This time,
i'm starting with Dymaxion.
1AM and 1PM,
7AM and 7PM is
my sleep time, 30
minutes each
time.
this will be the second time i'm trying to change my sleeping pattern.
In my first try i came up with several rules that will guide me to success.

----------


## espsika

From my
mistakes I came up with these rules:
• I must not lie
down or lean
against anything
• I must live in
the now by being patient with
myself
• I must
recognize my
efforts and be
grateful for them • I must motivate
myself while
walking around
whenever I feel
sleepy
• I must be busy doing something
(except reading
books)
• I must not obey
my feelings
(tiredness and sickness) and
thoughts that
stems from them,
they are servants
and my will of
becoming a polyphaser is the
master. Oh God
forgive me if I am
committing
suicide, Amen.

----------


## espsika

This is my third day. My first and second day was a total failure because i disobeyed the above mentioned laws.
I have to remind myself these laws everyday in order to observe them.

----------


## Linkzelda

Good luck transitioning to this sleep pattern, hope it can fit into your daily lifestyle.  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hello espsika! Thanks for making this thread! Have you done polyphasic before?*

----------


## espsika

> Hello espsika! Thanks for making this thread! Have you done polyphasic before?



Yes, i tried it for 2 months but never made it to the third day successfuly.

----------


## melanieb

That sounds like a fairly rigorous routine. 

What results are you expecting? What is your goal?

----------


## espsika

4th day has passed without success, except that i succeeded in sleeping less. And i'm reminded of my past experiences; my forehead feels funny, a kind of discomfort. During the day, i doze off (for some minutes) while being busy doing something. The desire to sleep at night is very strong that it makes your sense of reasoning so low which makes you do things without knowing.

----------


## espsika

> That sounds like a fairly rigorous routine. 
> 
> What results are you expecting? What is your goal?



I expect to adapt to the sleeping pattern, which is Dymaxion.
My goal is having more vivid dreams, which will be the starting point of other ultimate goals

----------


## espsika

Trying to become a  dymaxion also reminds me of who i am;
i'm a person that lacks self determination.
I take things for granted.
I live on assumption.
I find it difficult using my will-power.
And i lack self discipline.
To succeed, i have to get rid of the bad qualities mentioned above.

----------


## melanieb

I had to look up the information about the Dymaxion Sleep Schedule. That's some intense effort.

I used to manage something similar when I was working two full-time jobs, one of which was at night. In between I still had to take care of a family.

The only time I really rested was part of Saturday morning and Saturday night. 

This other guy had some interesting success in his efforts. It might be good to read through his thread if you haven't already.

http://www.dreamviews.com/f41/starti...chedule-78719/

----------


## espsika

After going through the forum posts on "Starting the
Dymaxion Sleep
Schedule", with personal experiences i'm starting all over again today being Saturday. 
With little adjustments on Dymaxion cycle.
1AM, 3AM, 5AM, and 1PM,
7AM and 7PM is
my sleep time, 30
minutes each
time, for a week after which i switch back to proper Dymaxion. 
I start from 7PM.

----------


## espsika

Saturday, 7th. 
I skipped 7pm nap.

----------


## espsika

Sunday, 8th.
1am-2am, I over slept. I was feeling sleepy. 
3am was successful and i felt normal.
5am was successful but i felt sleepy. I had dreams in the three naps.
7am was successful and i felt sleepy, no dream. Its more like a light sleep. 
1pm and 7pm was successful and i felt normal. No dream.

----------


## espsika

Monday, 9th.
I over slept. 12:06am - 2:54am. I was tired and could not control the desire to lay down. The thought "let me just rest a little" deceived me. I'm very sad now. . .

----------


## espsika

I'm making a little adjustment to solve this problem of over sleeping.
Sleeping time: 01:00, 04:00, 07:00, 13:00, 19:00, and 22:00 for a week. My target is: 01:00, 07:00, 13:00, 19:00. I'm lark, i find it difficult. staying at night.
I have a week left to give this another try, i pray i succeed this time. Amen.

----------


## Mancon

Good look, espsika. Keep posting your results..curious to know how it turns out.

----------


## espsika

Tuesday, 10th.
01:00 nap was normal. 
04:00, 07:00, 13:00 naps were very light and quick, it was as if i never had them.
At 19:00 i laid down and waited for sleep to come but it didn't. So, i woke up and looked forward to 22:00 nap.
22:00 nap was quick and tangible.

----------


## espsika

Wednesday, 11th.
01:00 - over slept, 01:00 - 02:10. After switching off the alarm at 01:30, i kind of rested on the bed and looked at my watch it was 02:10. I DRIFTED off to sleep without knowing.
04:00 - over slept, 04- 05:40. After switching off the alarm at 04:30, my mind searched for a reason to go back to bed. It did found, i laid back and the next thing, i looked at my watch it was 05:40. I DRIFTED off again without knowing.
At 07:00 light sleep, like i didn't have one. 
13:00 was not good. I was disturbed, i shifted it to 14:45 (was a success).
At 19:00 (was a success). 22:00 nap - over slept, 22:00 - 23:18. After switching off the alarm at 22:30,  and the next thing i know, its 23:18. I DRIFTED off to sleep without knowing.
My mind always looks for a reason to remain in bed. 
So, i slept for 5hrs 48min. instead of 3hrs.

----------


## espsika

Thursday,
12th.
01:00 - over
slept, 01:00 -
01:55 (same reason as yesterday). 

04:00 - over
slept, 04:00 - 05:35.
After switching off the alarm at
04:30, i couldn't resist the urge to go
back to bed. I laid back and the
next thing, i
looked at my
watch it was
05:35. Other naps were ok, but very light except that of 22:00.
So, i slept for 4.5hrs instead of 3hrs

----------


## espsika

Friday, 13th.
Today was a mess. 
23:54 - 03:00 - i over slept. I was so weak and tired that the urge to sleep was greater than the WILL to stay awake. I was sad and discouraged so i skipped most of the naps. From this experience, i'm coming up with affirmation and a rule:
"when i'm weak and sleepy, i'm careful and strong".
I must not nap while laying down (seat-to-nap) at night.
I have three days left.

----------


## espsika

Saturday, 14th.
I over slept at 13:00, for 59min. and 22:00, for 58min. (never had the alarm going off) I skipped naping at 19:00, i was too busy.
So, i slept for 3.5hrs instead of 3hrs. I'm improving, friends.

----------


## espsika

Sunday, 15th.
00:45 - 02:00, over slept.
04:40 - 05:35, over slept
skipped others naps except 19:00.
Sleep comes and takes away my consciousness without my knowing it, before i know what's happening some huge amount of time has passed. The urge to sleep seems to be stronger than my WILL-Power

----------


## espsika

Monday, 16th.
I started struggling with sleep around 22:30 or thereabout and decided to go to bed around 23:15, (after napping for 20min.) found myself awake around 01:45. I have just slept for 2.5hrs already when my target is 2hrs in a day.

----------


## espsika

Let's see how the rest of the day turns out to be, i.e 07:00, 13:00, and 19:00.

----------


## espsika

Today was successful and normal.

----------


## espsika

Tuesday, 17th.
01:00 nap was an experience.
I sad down to nap, closed my eyes and the alarm went off. I opened my eyes to check what was wrong. To my greatest surprise i found the time on my computer to be 01:30, i checked my wrist watch it was the same 01:30. I had to stand up and get busy. But it appears to just a few seconds sleep.
At 19:00 nap, i over slept (19:00 - 20:30) because my headphone got spoiled and my alarm was not loud enough to wake me up.

----------


## espsika

Tuesday, 17th.
01:00 nap was an experience.
I sat down to nap, closed my eyes and the alarm went off. I opened my eyes to check what was wrong. To my greatest surprise i found the time on my computer to be 01:30, i checked my wrist watch it was the same 01:30. I had to stand up and get busy. But it appears to be just a few seconds sleep.

----------


## espsika

On wednesday,18th and thursday, 19th.
I was frustrated by over sleeping severally.
On friday, 20th.
Naps at 01:00, 07:00, and 13:00 were successful. But nap at 20:00 (19:00 instead. I normally don't fall asleep at this time, so i shifted to 20:00) was a surprise. I slept for 1.5hr without noticing my alarm, despite the loudness of my headphone. This means that, when its night, i should seat down to nap instead of lying down.

----------


## espsika

On saturday, 21st.
After napping at 01:00 (which appears to be a seconds)i tried to remain awake but i keep on dozing off from time to time. 
i skipped 07:00 as a result.
Other naps were ok

----------


## espsika

On sunday, 22nd.
nap at 01:00, slept for an hour (woke up at 02:00).
Slept off between 04:30 and 05:00 and woke up at 05:25, had a lucid dream which ended up in semi-lucid dream.
skipped naps at 07:00 and 13:00. Nap at 20:00 woke up, slept off, woke up again around 21:21, slept off. Woke up around 22:15, slept off again, woke up at 00:25. Slept off again, woke up severally and finally woke up at 01:16.
I was very busy that was why i skipped naps, i could not help it.

----------


## espsika

adapting to a polyphasic sleeping life style is no child's play.
The summary of the problems i encountered are: 
- over sleeping
- skipping naps
- staying idle after midnight.
My experiences:
- severe cold
- loosing conscious control of sleep.
- falling asleep instantly
- speedy sleep
- occationally falling asleep

----------


## espsika

adapting to a polyphasic sleeping life style is no child's play.
The summary of the problems i encountered are: 
- over sleeping
- skipping naps
- staying idle after midnight.
My experiences:
- severe cold
- loosing conscious control of sleep.
- falling asleep instantly
- speedy sleep
- occationally falling asleep
- low reasoning and doing things subconsciously (by impulse).

----------


## espsika

hello friends!
i have been trying to adapt to Dymaxion sleeping schedule till now without any success, i have not been posting experiences.
with my past and present experience I'm coming to the conclusion that adapting to Dymaxion is not a child's play.
i never made it to the second day in school. in my home i never made it to the third day without over sleeping. our environment contributes a lot to our failure/success. my school is very poor when it comes to the environment and i go to bed and sleep without knowing it till after 2.5 to 3 hours of sleep and my heart will be filed with sadness.
i will be giving every man a try as from today and my sleeping time goes thus:
core sleep = 00.00 - 03.00
Nap One = 07.00 - 07.20
Nap Two = 13.00 - 13.20 Or 14.00 - 14.20
Nap Three = 20.00 - 20.20
i will not be posting my experiences daily but i will writing the down on paper and keep on updating you once in a week or twice. thanks

----------


## espsika

Hello friends! I'm still on Every Man polyphasic life style. I'm falling and rising and i believe i will succeed, and when i succeed i will update my experiences in summary. 
Thank you

----------


## espsika

I'm back to kick start with EveryMan type 3. My sleeping schedule goes thus:
Core Sleep: 21:00 to 00:00 (3 hours).
Nap1: 06:00 to 06:20
Nap2: 12:00 to 12:20
Nap3: 17:00 to 17:20. 
I have started already from Core Sleep (i.e on 8th).

----------


## espsika

Core Sleep: 21:00 to 00:20 (over slept with 20 min.). Drifted off at 05:04 to 05:22 (slept for 18 min. While seating down and lain against the wall). 
Nap1 06:00 to 06:20 (waked up severally and hard dreams).
Nap2 and Nap3, was light and slept for 10 min. Each, to reduce the total sleep time. I felt sleep deprived.
Total sleep time summed up to 4hrs 18min.

----------


## espsika

Core Sleep: 21:00 to 02:10. Over slept. (i woke at 23:26, went back to bed. The next time i noticed was 00:55. My alarm was useless, i was sad at myself and remained in bed which caused more damage of waking finally at 02:10 ). 
Our thoughts and emotions influences our results.

----------


## espsika

Drifted off to sleep at 04:15 and noticed 05:57. (i was in the dark updating my status on this thread when i felt a thing crawling on my body. I jumped on my feet looking for what it was, but could not find. Fear crept into my mind because everywhere was totally dark. I entered my room where i knew i will easily brake the rule of lying down, and i did because there were other persons in there, that will ask me the question "why are you awake" which i'm not ready to answer).
the interpretation i'm giving this, is my environment has control over me. To over come this, i have to grow stronger than my environs. So friends any suggestion as to what will help? Thank you as you give your suggestions.

----------


## espsika

Core Sleep: i skipped it. (? I was chatting with my visitor)

----------


## espsika

Core Sleep: 04:15 to 07:11 (2hrs 56min.).
Nap: at 02:02 to 02:25.
And i was occationally falling asleep and waking while busy doing something. I virtually slept for 3hrs 20min.

----------


## espsika

On 11th.
Core Sleep: 21:00/21:45 to 00:00. Over slept, noticed 23:22, 01:58, 02:15 and finally woke up at 03:58 (4hrs 13min.).
there were a lot of distractions(discussions) in my room and i founded it difficult falling asleep.

----------


## espsika

I need to be focused.
12th.
Core Sleep: 20:00 to 21:41.
nap1: 06:00 to 06:20 successful. I drifted off to sleep while lying down between 10:00 and 11:00, i found myself awake at 11:30. (whenever i brake my rules i pay dearly for it).

----------


## espsika

There are alot of distractions around me, and i'm tempted to give up.

----------


## espsika

15th.
Core Sleep: 21:30 to 00:10. (slept for 2hrs 40min.).
Nap1, Nap2 was a success. (20min. +20min. + 2hrs 40min. = 3.20hrs). Nap3 is still pending

----------


## espsika

Nap3: i laid down to sleep, but never slept. Thoughts bugged my mind while i tried to sleep but never succeeded in falling asleep. It was the thought that kept me awake, i gues.

----------


## espsika

15th.
Core Sleep: (of day 15th of Nov.) 21:00 to 23:32.
Successful day1 started from 00:10 of 15th. After Core Sleep of 14th.
16th. Will now be day2 which has started counting from 00:00.

----------


## espsika

Hello Fellow Dreamers; 
I have been falling and rising in this race of becoming a polyphaser. 
On two occasions i have noticed that i automatically or unconsciously retire to my bed, after an hour of sleep, is when i will notice what had happened. And these happened at the second separate days of Ubaman (whenever i over sleep, i start all over again). I have tried several others without successfully making to the 3rd day. I will start to update you guys when i successfully make it to the 3rd day.
Thank you and merry xmas and happy new year.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Please stop that! Dymaxion is an almost-impossible (if not impossible) sleep schedule to follow! Switch to Ubermann or SPAMAYL before you do anything stupid! (Or even better, everyman).

polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/overviews/dymaxion/

----------


## espsika

I noticed that whenever i successfully made it to the second/third day, my alarm becomes useless to my ears. (i'm using the alarm clock of nokia C5 with an ear piece, which i think is not loud enough to wake me up). I planned combating this with drinking-lots-of-water before napping and sleep-seating on the floor without leaning against anything.

----------


## espsika

I'm back, i have been away for three weeks now. 
I have been awake since 03:30 (friday). I will update  you guys after 3days )

----------


## Haeretic

Stop Dymaxion! 
"It’s predicted that only the genetically mutated DEC2 gene ’very short sleepers’ can be successful following such a schedule, because people with this gene are able to sleep only 4 hours monophasically, which is a considerable feat on it’s own. These people do not suffer from sleep deprivation because their sleep compression and sleep quality are naturally so good! The whole idea of a reduced sleep schedule is to improve sleep compression and sleep quality, so that one may get all the normal deep sleep and REM sleep on less total sleep, just like a DEC2 mutant. Unforunately it is estimated less than 1% of the world population has this gene."

From Polyphasic Society | Sleep Well, Learn Well, Live Well

Use SPAMAYL, I'll use it too in the future, and it's really the greatest schedule in my opinion.

----------


## espsika

> Stop Dymaxion! 
> "It’s predicted that only the genetically mutated DEC2 gene ’very short sleepers’ can be successful following such a schedule, because people with this gene are able to sleep only 4 hours monophasically, which is a considerable feat on it’s own. These people do not suffer from sleep deprivation because their sleep compression and sleep quality are naturally so good! The whole idea of a reduced sleep schedule is to improve sleep compression and sleep quality, so that one may get all the normal deep sleep and REM sleep on less total sleep, just like a DEC2 mutant. Unforunately it is estimated less than 1% of the world population has this gene."
> 
> From Polyphasic Society | Sleep Well, Learn Well, Live Well
> 
> Use SPAMAYL, I'll use it too in the future, and it's really the greatest schedule in my opinion.



Thank you  for that info. 
I'm back again, i have not been away completely 'cause i have been falling and rising polyphasicaly while waiting for a
perfect condition. But it's obvious to me now that there will be no perfect condition. I just have to soldier on till i get to the ah
ha moment. 
I'm starting with EveryMan Dual Core and sleeping schedule goes thus:  
Core sleep1= 21:30 to 00:00 (2.5hrs).
Core sleep2= 03:30 to 05:00 (1.5hrs).
Nap1= 09:00 to 09:20
Nap2=14:40 to 15:00.

----------


## Karloky

I think it's all nonsenses....if I don't have my 7 to 8 hours of sleep my body starts to shutdown.....if I have less than 7 let's say like around 6 hours every day or less.... I start to get over-reactive I start to get depressive....I feel exhaustion and pain in all of my body....and if I sleep less than 7 hours it's most likely that I won't have any dream.....and if I sleep less than 7 hours also my psychological functions are like 5 times smaller....and I even can't pay attention if I am just talking with somebody....my concentration is on like 30-40% of usual.....I get over-reactive for anything and start to yell....and I feel exhaustion and pain in my whole body....so I think this is just a nonsense sleeping so extremely little.....And also due to many duties it is almost impossible to organize sleep in such a way so I can nap for a few times over the day....

----------


## espsika

> I think it's all nonsenses....if I don't have my 7 to 8 hours of sleep my body starts to shutdown.....if I have less than 7 let's say like around 6 hours every day or less.... I start to get over-reactive I start to get depressive....I feel exhaustion and pain in all of my body....and if I sleep less than 7 hours it's most likely that I won't have any dream.....and if I sleep less than 7 hours also my psychological functions are like 5 times smaller....and I even can't pay attention if I am just talking with somebody....my concentration is on like 30-40% of usual.....I get over-reactive for anything and start to yell....and I feel exhaustion and pain in my whole body....so I think this is just a nonsense sleeping so extremely little.....And also due to many duties it is almost impossible to organize sleep in such a way so I can nap for a few times over the day....



If you followed this thread from the beginning you would have come across my experiences which is termed GAS (General Adaptation Syndrome). A
term where the body is forced to adapt to a particular schedule, which is almost unbearable.

----------


## Karloky

Anyway I think this doesn't have any sense because if I sleep for lass than 7 to 8 hours I don't remember any dreams or nothing....exhausting your body lake that doesn't have sense it's just that people got bored and now we test I don't know what.......the proper sleep time is when you lay to sleep and sleep till you wake up.....I think and if it's for idk 6 or for 9 hours to someone okay but thats the time....you sleep for how long your bodyy needs to rest....

----------


## espsika

Before the outset of my polyphasic endeavours, i use to sleep for 7 to 10 hrs which when i sleep less i find myself feeling down, exhausted and sad. But now is a different issue. For instance: I woke up at 07:00 yesterday (saturday) and slept at 03:00 today (sunday) waking up at 04:40 without alarm, went back to sleep and finally woke up at 05:51. So, i slept for 2.85hrs still feeling ok. 
Practice they say makes perfect. When you change your sleeping schedule your body will adapt to it or something near it. But the process of adaptation is so discomforting.

----------


## Karloky

interesting and if I don't have whole day for experimenting ? if I have some duties?..... well that's nonsense.....just keep it up woth the holocaust over your body... good luck  :wink2:

----------


## bro

I admire your willingness to experiment. I'll be reading closely. A similar schedule worked lucid and instant REM wonders for me years ago but in hindsight, I'm not sure I stuck with it long enough to actually adapt 100%.

----------


## espsika

Some of my experiences are: 
sometimes i go to sleep starting with REM. I will wake up 20 to 25 minutes later noticing that i had a vivid dream.
Sometimes i will wake up 1.5 to 1.6hrs later without dreaming or any memory of it. And sometimes i will wake up 2.5 to 3hrs later without dreaming or any memory of it.
Sometimes it will appear as if i just closed my eyes and opened it, speedy sleep.

----------


## espsika

Adapting to a particular schedule is no child's play. It causes a shift in consciousness which is very difficult. I have failed AGAIN.

----------


## espsika

Situations and events keeps pushing me around. I noticed my inconsistency and fear when it comes to sticking to my sleeping schedule or that of Uberman. So, i'm deciding to shift to EveryMan4 while supplementing it with SPAMAYL. And the schedule goes thus:
Core sleep - 03:00 to 05:30 (2.5hrs).
Nap0 @13:00(for 20minutes).
Nap1 @17:00(for 20minutes).
Nap2 @21:00(for 20minutes). And
Nap3 @01:00(for 20minutes).

If i skip any nap, i will double it. This is where spamayl comes in. If i skip all the 4naps i will nap 8 times (20minutes each) spacing the naps with 20minutes, which requires 6hrs to be completed. If i'm busy all day, i believe i can squeeze out 6hrs before core sleep. 
"Taking action is what makes a dwarf a giant"

----------


## Karloky

> Situations and events keeps pushing me around. I noticed my inconsistency and fear when it comes to sticking to my sleeping schedule or that of Uberman. So, i'm deciding to shift to EveryMan4 while supplementing it with SPAMAYL. And the schedule goes thus:
> Core sleep - 03:00 to 05:30 (2.5hrs).
> Nap0 @13:00(for 20minutes).
> Nap1 @17:00(for 20minutes).
> Nap2 @21:00(for 20minutes). And
> Nap3 @01:00(for 20minutes).
> 
> If i skip any nap, i will double it. This is where spamayl comes in. If i skip all the 4naps i will nap 8 times (20minutes each) spacing the naps with 20minutes, which requires 6hrs to be completed. If i'm busy all day, i believe i can squeeze out 6hrs before core sleep. 
> "Taking action is what makes a dwarf a giant"



man you just shortened your sleep time again it was longer before on your earlier post....and you are making it more and more shorter what is wrong with you? :/

----------


## espsika

My target has always been Uberman, not EveryMan. Nothing is wrong with me.

----------


## Karloky

> My target has always been Uberman, not EveryMan. Nothing is wrong with me.



That's good  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## espsika

Hello friends, i have formed the habit of starting all over again whenever i make mistake of over sleeping. 
I always make mistake at day-two (2nd day). I feel dull, exhausted, not motivated, and little or no reasoning. The thoughts that are always in my mind are thoughts like; go and lie down, sit down, lean against the wall. I reject these thoughts most times but i always yielded to the urge of closing my eyes, and before i know whats happening i had slept for 40min, an hour, or 3hrs. 3hrs is the most common.
Yesterday, the 13th of Oct. Being yet-to-be successful 2nd day. I felt serious sickness (feverish condition) but refused yielding to it until 22:08hrs (not sure of the minutes, but i'm sure of the hour) and i subconsciously slept off lying down, only to wake up at 00:57(14th Oct.) feeling alright, but i was very sad to have slept off and i slept on, and finally woke up at 03:59 (14th Oct.)and decided to stay awake for 24hrs for naptation/exerptation. 
As i said before, situations and events contribute to my failure and i cannot wait for a perfect condition, i have to create it myself.

----------


## espsika

I started practicing naptation without staying awake for 24/36hrs.
I found out that  the third nap always leaves me unconscious and this has happened the three times i have practiced this. I regain consciousness after some hours or minutes has passed. For instance, i regained consciousness after 2hrs of sleep, the first day, without having the memory of how i laid my body on the floor.
Second day was after 1Hour 20minutes. And the third day being today was after 44minutes which left me extremely tired and unmotivated. All i could do was to wake up from the floor and Sit. I sat down for a minute and went back to sleep on the floor.
The only thing i noticed here is that  the length of the unconscious sleep is reducing, but leaves me exhausted and unmotivated that i'm tempted to give up. 
I have noticed so many things that is making my adaptation difficult: 
1) Unsteady situation. 
2) No electricity to control melatonin secretion.
3) No electrical appliances to keep me entertained and busy. 
4) My alarm system is very poor (nokia C5-00). And 
5) no human-alarm-system to help me, i'm alone on this.

----------


## EbbTide000

Replies * 66* 
..Views * 2000* 

So ... I wonder, what's this (???) *Espsiker*

I read whole thread and * Yyks. ..Yikes... (!!!)* 

Melanieb in post #11 links to another practitioner *(nautilus)* and here he answers * why*  he is doing it:





> Originally Posted by**Arutad*
> 
> *What is the purpose of this schedule, more chances to LD? 
> 
> If I understand correctly, you're going to sleep only 4 hours per day eventually, that sounds dangerous for your health.



Nautilus answers on 6-6-2009 (at 3:36 PM):

Thanks for posting*Unfortunately I have a tendency to give long answers to simple questions. Here it goes anyways.

It'll be two hours a day, actually, if you add up the naps for a 24 hour period. With monophasic sleep (one chunk of sleep every 24 hours), how awake you are during the day depends mostly on the quantity of sleep you get each night plus maybe where you are in the*sleep cycle*when you wake up.

For sleep schedules like Uberman and Dymaxion: The adjustment period is really hard because for each nap, the body starts going through the other phases of sleep but never gets to REM because the naps aren't long enough for that. Eventually, the body adapts and starts skipping the other phases of sleep and going into REM right away. So basically, once adjusted, the body gets a chunk of REM, goes for several hours, gets another chunk of REM, etc. Whereas with monophasic sleep, it goes through more phases of sleep before getting to REM, then repeats the pattern until you wake up.

Most people that have successfully adjusted to polyphasic sleep (more than one chunk of sleep in 24 hours) say they actually have more energy than before. It makes sense if you think about it. I sometimes think of sleep as a leaky battery; you can't sleep for two or three days straight and then expect to stay awake all that much longer than usual. So going the other way, getting sleep more frequently, is more efficient. Not only are you getting a concentration of REM without the other phases of sleep, but you're also spending less time awake before you "recharge".

As far as health concerns go: The adjustment period is definitely an issue. It's essentially sleep deprivation until the body adapts. That's why it's good to get through the adjustment period as quickly as possible. Some people who try adjusting will continuously miss naps or oversleep but they keep going. They often wind up not adapting, staying in sleep deprivation for a long time, and eventually giving up. (That's why I'm paying close attention to my recent oversleeping incident.)

Once the adaption period is over, however, it's a whole new ballgame. There isn't much known about the long term effects of polyphasic sleep vs. monophasic. Only a few people attempt (or even know about) sleep schedules like Uberman and Dymaxion, and even fewer get through the adjustment period. I've seen a few examples of people who have been succesfully adjusted for several months or even a couple years, and they tend to end up stopping because of scheduling issues, not observable health issues. If there are long term health effects, it's hard to know because there isn't much scientific research that's been done on the subject.

My reasons for attempting Dymaxion:-It's strange, it's different, it's interesting and I'm curious. As I mentioned, not much official research has been done and I'd love to get some firsthand experience and contribute to people's knowledge about the topic.-22 hours of waking time and more energy. How's that for a good deal? I can get a bit more work done than usual and also have more free time.-Yes, it increases the chance of lucid dreams because you're going directly into REM sleep which is when dreaming happens. Plus with monophasic, only the dreams from the last REM cycle gets remembered (unless you wake up between each cycle).

Last edited by nautilus; 06-06-2009 at*06:36 PM.*Reason:*added 18:00 nap

I got a couple of interesting things to share but it mat take while for me to find them, *Espsiker*.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hey Espsiker

I want to share two things, here is the first.

HOW TO SLEEP SITTING UP

Guest Essay ByDrew Jacob, the Rogue Priest.

(...)

Zangmo is a Buddhist nun. She just finished a lengthy retreat in a Tibetan monastery in New York.*

(...)

She told me before entering retreat that Tibetan monks sleep sitting up.*

(...)

To me, it also sounded like torture.

(...)

Zangmo told a different story. She told me that she feels healthier sleeping upright. She *never* gets a:

 sore back or 
stiff neck, she 
sleeps soundly and 
wakes up feeling rested and alert every morning 

(this depsite getting just *5* hours of sleep a night with the busy monastery schedule).*

I could see the effect it had on her: she was able to sleep *anywhere* and she was full of energy.

I thought this could be useful. Im an adventurer, setting out on a spiritual pilgrimage across two continents. Anything that makes me more portable is good. Some of the benefits of upright sleeping include:

1 - Its good for your back

2 - No more taking special pillows everywhere you go

3 - You dont need a sleeping bagone blanket will keep you warm

4 - Its impossible to snore

5 - Youre more aware of your surroundings and can wake up easily

I immediately saw the applications for my upcoming journey. I can carry less gear, and if I wake up to the sound of approaching footsteps I can be on my feet in a second. In the Colombian jungle thats not a bad deal.

(...)

I asked Zangmo to teach me how to do it right, then tried it out for myself.

What Zangmo taught me was a series of tips to make the transition easy. It took her about three months to make the adjustment, but learning from her mistakes I was able to make it in *four weeks*. By the first week I could sleep an hour or two at a time comfortably, and within two weeks I had slept five straight hours upright (moving to a bed for the rest of the night).

(...)

He gives the step-by-step instructions on how he learned how to do it.

(...)

When I sleep upright I have a very light, but amazingly refreshing sleep. 

I remember my dreams better,

 I wake up more easily if something is going on around me, and yet I dont feel groggy or disrupted. 

I can jump right up without that usual feeling of disorientation that comes after sleep, 

which has led to not hitting the coffee so hard.

 Even though its a lighter sleep somehow its very satisfying.

(...)

Here is the link

***

How to Sleep Sitting Up | The Minimalists

***

----------


## EbbTide000

Espsiker

This is the second thing I want to share

***

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iilm...e_gdata_player

***(7:22) 7077 views now (* WOW* ) all 7s

----------


## espsika

Thank you Havago. I can't watch the video because I can't get access to computer.  am updating this thread from my mobile phone. 
I will give Sleep Sitting Upright a try

----------


## espsika

Sit-sleeping is not working for me. the environment and how it feels, works against me. 
So, until I found a perfect condition I will keep trying.
Now, I sleep at 23:00 to wake up at 03:00. Go back to bed at 04:00 to wake up at 04:30, stay for 10 minutes and then go back to bed to wake up finally at 05:00.

----------


## espsika

"He who fights and runs away, lives to fight another day"
I am giving up for now.
Thank you for being part of this thread

----------


## Cubellius

Wow man, you give up a lot  :tongue2:  But it's cool that you always try again. Sadly I think if I tried this I would probably do the same, the only thing that can keep me up is the computer. Too bad you don't have one. I think what really does it though is the bright light from the screen. Maybe install a lot of daylight lightbulbs in your room and turn them all on when you want not to fall asleep?

----------


## espsika

I now have a system and seasonal movies to keep me awake all night. But I still have the problem of electricity and alarm.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Someone with some polyphasic experience (uberman) commenting here...

First of all, espika - *you're either going to do it or you're not.* I see way too many polyphasic threads where people do it for a few days and give up. A week or a month later they try again and give up. Rinse and repeat endlessly for months or years on end. *If you're not going to make it past the first few days - you're not going to make it to the end of adaption.* The first few days are _fucking heaven_ compared to the second week. What I am trying to say here is that you need to gather up the conviction to carry your resolution out to the end, or else you will never get there. Basically: Do or do not. There is no try. 






> Hello friends, i have formed the habit of starting all over again whenever i make mistake of over sleeping. 
> I always make mistake at day-two (2nd day). I feel dull, exhausted, not motivated, and little or no reasoning. The thoughts that are always in my mind are thoughts like; go and lie down, sit down, lean against the wall. I reject these thoughts most times but i always yielded to the urge of closing my eyes, and before i know whats happening i had slept for 40min, an hour, or 3hrs. 3hrs is the most common.
> Yesterday, the 13th of Oct. Being yet-to-be successful 2nd day. I felt serious sickness (feverish condition) but refused yielding to it until 22:08hrs (not sure of the minutes, but i'm sure of the hour) and i subconsciously slept off lying down, only to wake up at 00:57(14th Oct.) feeling alright, but i was very sad to have slept off and i slept on, and finally woke up at 03:59 (14th Oct.)and decided to stay awake for 24hrs for naptation/exerptation. 
> As i said before, situations and events contribute to my failure and i cannot wait for a perfect condition, i have to create it myself.



The first few days of my adaption, sleep deprivation was causing me to get overwhelmingly motion sick that I couldn't keep food down. It passes, but it helps to eat smaller quantities of food, more often. 





> I started practicing naptation without staying awake for 24/36hrs.
> I found out that  the third nap always leaves me unconscious and this has happened the three times i have practiced this. I regain consciousness after some hours or minutes has passed. For instance, i regained consciousness after 2hrs of sleep, the first day, without having the memory of how i laid my body on the floor.
> Second day was after 1Hour 20minutes. And the third day being today was after 44minutes which left me extremely tired and unmotivated. All i could do was to wake up from the floor and Sit. I sat down for a minute and went back to sleep on the floor.
> The only thing i noticed here is that  the length of the unconscious sleep is reducing, but leaves me exhausted and unmotivated that i'm tempted to give up. 
> I have noticed so many things that is making my adaptation difficult: 
> 1) Unsteady situation. 
> 2) No electricity to control melatonin secretion.
> 3) No electrical appliances to keep me entertained and busy. 
> 4) My alarm system is very poor (nokia C5-00). And 
> 5) no human-alarm-system to help me, i'm alone on this.



What are you trying to achieve? About a month ago, I was happily an Everyman sleeper, until my nap times started shifting around on their own because I wasn't keeping them in check. Suddenly, I was sleeping no more than two/three hours twice a day, all during different times of the day. Even though this schedule had come about naturally to me, the lack of a sleep schedule (ie: definitive times to sleep/wake) sent my body into chaos. I can't speak for everyone, but I have definitely felt the need for a strict sleeping schedule, especially when you're a polyphasic sleeper. When I was doing uberman, my biological clock knew exactly (down to the minute) when those naps where coming. I would be awake and alert at one instant, and then, about 5 minutes before my scheduled nap, I would hit a brick wall. Having a strict napping schedule will greatly aid your body in falling asleep during the right times, and help prevent from being tired all day.

Lastly, you seem to have a lot of other issues that are preventing you from adapting to a polyphasic schedule. You need to fix these (or find alternative solutions) before you can continue, or else they will serve as a crutch. Anything sounds like a good excuse for giving up when you haven't slept for a week.

----------


## espsika

Thank you very much Queen Zukin for your comments and advise, i appreciate it. my efforts of adapting to a polyphasic sleeping schedule continued today.
i will keep on updating you guys. thanks for reading.

----------


## espsika

i woke up at 4pm after nap on Wednesday 5th of Nov. then i stayed awake till 4:30am Thursday 6th of Nov. i slept for 2hrs, woke up at 6:30am.
my sleeping schedule is as follows
napping every three hours for three days, starting from 1pm today.

----------


## espsika

i woke up at 4pm after nap on Wednesday 5th of Nov. then i stayed awake till 4:30am Thursday 6th of Nov. i slept for 2hrs, woke up at 6:30am.
    my sleeping schedule is as follows
    napping every three hours for three days, starting from 1pm today. 

Exaptation/Naptation:
13:00 to 13:20
16:00 to 16:20
19:00 to 19:20
22:00 to 22:20
01:00 to 01:20
04:00 to 04:20
07:00 to 07:20
10:00 to 10:20
for three days, that's from today being Thursday 6th to Saturday 8th

----------


## espsika

So far so good. Nap at 04:00 left me feeling sleepy. when the alarm went off i had no memory of how i slept off. but after waking up i remembered. sleepiness can be tricky.

----------


## Synergeon

Hi epsika! You've been trying poly sleep for years, right?

I've done it also, without great results, except ruin social relationships and get myself into deleterious stakhanovite habits.
So, maybe your situation is completly different, and I'm of course not trying to give you an order, I just want to advice you that maybe (I underline it again, *maybe*, just in case you're similiar to me) the best thing to do is simply stop for a bit and ask yourself what are the reasons because you are doing this. It could take a long time to discover your true intentions, since it's easy to lie to ourselves, believe me  :wink2: 

There will still be time to try poly sleep in the future, in a healthier way.

----------


## espsika

Thank you Synergeon. i have many reasons, but the main one is CONFIDENCE. i lost my confidence, i need to get it back.
i have been battling to stay awake since 20:00. naps are becoming deeper and short. let see how the rest remaining naps turns out to be. thanks for reading.

----------


## espsika

I skipped nap at 22:00 cos I was very busy and I slept before 01:00(the next day) and when laid down, I could hear myself saying to myself "you are lying down, you are not suppursed to be lying down on a mattress" I was seat-sleeping all this while. I noticed my alarm go off once, and I saw myself waking up at 08:00. I slept for over 6hers. And I was busy again throughout the day. Am starting all over again.

----------


## Synergeon

I think poly sleep is not the only way to find your confidence again.
You could try to go to a therapist, as I'm doing.

----------


## espsika

Ok Synergeon, i will consider seeing a therapist after i must have given up on Poly Sleep.
thank you once again. i appreciate your comments, thanks

----------


## espsika

i am back again with a new poly sleep plan. i will start Uberman sleeping schedule at 13:00.
this is an experiment and am giving it three titles. 
1. the Nine Bold Steps
2. the Heavens and 
3. the Resurrection
the reason for the first title being that, if i should follow the sleeping schedule religiously and am not seeing results, till the 9th day, i will quite.
for the second title, if i succeed, i should be able to communicate with heaven-lies.
for the last title, if i succeed i should be able to deprogram and reprogram my mind via LD toward becoming a better person.  
Nap time:
13:00 to 13:20
17:00 to 17:20
21:00 to 21:20
01:00 to 01:20
05:00 to 05:20
09:00 to 09:20

----------


## espsika

On the 12th, the second day. After napping at 01:00, i was weak and idle and laid down on my bed and slept off not knowing what time it was. So i decided to come up with something to keep me busy.
first off, i decided to adapt to this sleeping schedule, no matter the outcome.
i divided the 3 hours 40 minutes awake of Uberman into four parts
1. One hour for the recitation of full rosary
2. The second 1 hour for the motivation self using the bible
3. the third 1 hour for prayers and lastly. The 40 remaining minutes is for thought vibration "where focus goes energy follows"
then again i found myself sleeping off while seating down on two different occasions, before and after 01:00 nap (on the 13th) and i spoiled my day by over sleeping at 13:00 to 14:50 because i broke the rule of seat-sleeping (i slept lying down instead of seating down). i am skipping other naps to continue from 01:00.

----------


## espsika

At 01:00, i slept for 50 minutes instead of 20. i slept off several times while seating. 
At 05:00, i slept for 1hr 30 minutes. but other naps were OK, and short. fourth day is gone without over sleeping.
lets see how tomorrow goes, the fifth day.

----------


## espsika

On the 5th day, after 21:00 nap i failed to follow my plan. i was watching seasonal movie instead. i slept severally before 01:00 while watching the movie. when i napped at 01:00 i founded difficult differentiating snooze button from stop button. my motivation gone i couldn't think of anything that would confront the strong desire for sleep, so i slept off and found myself waking up at 03:37. i gave up and continued sleeping. after waking up at 08:00, my other naps were OK but that at 01:00 was OK too, but i had a rethink after the nap. as i was praying i had inspiration and the conviction not to continue but to focus the energy am focusing on Poly Sleep on something else, that being meditation. so am giving up for now... And maybe i should open another thread to post my meditation experience?

----------


## Therome

Good luck with this! It seems pretty rigorous and grueling on the body, but if you are determined to get results then keep at it my man!

----------


## espsika

Hello friends;
Espsika is back to polyphasing again not as a student but as a working class citizen of Nigeria(Biafra). i now have enough money to buy food that will help my adaptation. i went for Lab/medical test and the result said i have malaria and typhoid which i have started treating.
my polyphasing kick starts next week, dont realy know the exact day because of the nature of my work/job. And i know my Job is going to be a real obstacle toward my adaptation; i work 10 hours in a day 4 days a week, 6 hours in a day 2 days a week, and a day off.
i am trying EveryMan Sleep with 3.5 hours core and three naps that will be pushed around as a result of my work/job. 
my EveryManSleep Schedule
2-5:30 core
9:30 nap (this will not be possible when i am on morning shift)
13:00 nap (this will also not be possible when i am on morning shift)
22:30 nap
Friends, i need your advise and thank you as you do just that.

----------


## espsika

Hello Friends
i am starting the Everyman today. i was fully awake by 7am to stay awake for 36 hours to start naptation/exaptation by 7pm (wednesday). failing this time means giving up to try again when i have my anual leave.
thanks for reading

----------


## espsika

15 hours in counting. i just returned from work ate some fruits and all am getting after this is the feeling of lying down sleep, but i cant do that i have to stay awake for 36 hours...

----------


## espsika

i failed. i went to bed at 2AM, the 19th hour and woke up at 4Am. i felt very cold and the desire to sleep on was stronger tha the desire to stay awake, so i slept off. But from  now i still have the opportunity of staying awake for 24 hour. i woke up at 7:30, tomorrow is my off which means there is still room for naptation after staying awake for 24 hour. but if i fail to stay awake for 24 hour, i will give up...

----------


## Sageous

^^ You know, even with Everyman, you are not required to stay awake for 36 or 24 hours.  That, I believe is simply a method for diving in quickly.  Polyphasic sleep is about splitting up your "night's" sleep among several shorter naps throughout the day, and nothing more.  Maybe you can move right to a napping schedule and set aside torturing yourself before you even start the program. 

For what its worth, I've been practicing a form of polyphasic sleep for years, and did it without staying up for 36 hours... the adjustment period might take a day or so longer, but it works just fine.

In any case, I hope you don't totally abandon your effort if you can't stay up again. Sleep deprivation really isn't that important to a successful polyphasic sleep schedule, and, given that polyphasic sleep can be helpful to LD'ing, it would be a shame to step away from it because your body wasn't interested in staying up for 36 hours.

Good luck!

----------


## espsika

> ^^ You know, even with Everyman, you are not required to stay awake for 36 or 24 hours.  That, I believe is simply a method for diving in quickly.  Polyphasic sleep is about splitting up your "night's" sleep among several shorter naps throughout the day, and nothing more.  Maybe you can move right to a napping schedule and set aside torturing yourself before you even start the program. 
> 
> For what its worth, I've been practicing a form of polyphasic sleep for years, and did it without staying up for 36 hours... the adjustment period might take a day or so longer, but it works just fine.
> 
> In any case, I hope you don't totally abandon your effort if you can't stay up again. Sleep deprivation really isn't that important to a successful polyphasic sleep schedule, and, given that polyphasic sleep can be helpful to LD'ing, it would be a shame to step away from it because your body wasn't interested in staying up for 36 hours.
> 
> Good luck!



I want to teach my body how to nap before going into everyman. thank you Sag.

----------


## espsika

> ^^ You know, even with Everyman, you are not required to stay awake for 36 or 24 hours.  That, I believe is simply a method for diving in quickly.  Polyphasic sleep is about splitting up your "night's" sleep among several shorter naps throughout the day, and nothing more.  Maybe you can move right to a napping schedule and set aside torturing yourself before you even start the program. 
> 
> For what its worth, I've been practicing a form of polyphasic sleep for years, and did it without staying up for 36 hours... the adjustment period might take a day or so longer, but it works just fine.
> 
> In any case, I hope you don't totally abandon your effort if you can't stay up again. Sleep deprivation really isn't that important to a successful polyphasic sleep schedule, and, given that polyphasic sleep can be helpful to LD'ing, it would be a shame to step away from it because your body wasn't interested in staying up for 36 hours.
> 
> Good luck!



I want to teach my body how to nap before going into everyman. thank you Sag.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Most bodies are already pretty good at napping.

Oh, well, just offering an option; okay to ignore.

Good luck!

----------


## espsika

Thank you Sag. i didnt succeed in staying up for 24 hours. and i am taking your advice by going directly into Everyman, i will update after a week cos i dont want to fill this thread with junck. 
thanks

----------


## espsika

Hello Friends! i am back again to give polyphasic sleep a final try.
my Annual Leave starts on monday, the 4th of July to end on the 18th. so i have 2 weeks and a day to adapt or forever give up.
this is how i am gonna do it; i will stay awake for 24 hour starting from tommorow. i will wake up by 4:30am (sunday) and start naptation/exaptation at 8:00am (monday). i will do this for 4 days and then switch to uberman for another 4 days and then i will be needing your advice on how to switch to everyman, i.e is if get to this stage successfully.
thank you

----------


## espsika

Hello friends;
i just returned from work, its 22:05 now with 6.5 hours remaining to complete the 24 hours awake. Queen Zukin said "Do or do not. There is no try." if i cannot stay awake for the remaining six and the half hours i will give up without a second thought. i will update you at 04:30 monday.
thank you friends

----------


## espsika

Hello friends;
i just returned from work, its 22:05 now with 6.5 hours remaining to complete the 24 hours awake. Queen Zukin said "Do or do not. There is no try." if i cannot stay awake for the remaining six and the half hours i will give up without a second thought. i will update you at 04:30 monday.
thank you friends

----------


## espsika

oh! i failed, what a wasted effort. i feel so sad and bad now, should i realy give up and enjoy my leave by sleeping all through? but i will never get another free fifteen days again till after a year. how i failed? i was awake till 01:15 or 02:15 i cant realy remember exactly because i was struggling with sleep, i was standing on my feet thats why i stayed up that long but the thought to rest a litle by lying down started coming and i failed by giving in to this thought, oh i feel so sad, i feel like i should cry i was almost there. i cant give up. i will continue. the next thing i will do is exaptation, i will nap (for 20min) every two hours for four days. if i over sleep again i will accept defeat and give up. i feel so weak willed and unproductive...

----------


## espsika

i am giving up i cant continue cause i failed again...

----------


## Sageous

^^ Before you give up, Espsika, I suggest that you consider trying it without staying up for a long period of time. From what I know, and from my experience of polyphasic sleep, that initial extended wake period is pretty much unnecessary.  Yes, it might give you a boost on your first day of your practice, but it simply will not matter after that, because your body catches up with itself fairly quickly.

So, you may not have failed at all, but simply failed at a process that you didn't need to do in the first place in order to develop a successful polyphasic sleep pattern... it might not hurt to keep trying the actual process, like going straight to the actual Everyman schedule for a week or two.

----------


## Patience108

Hi Espsika - please try again and take Sageous's advise  :smiley:  I have a vested interest in seeing you succeed - I would love to give it a try when I get the right moment and confidence together and seeing someone else do it and then try what they did would be inspiring for me  ::goodjob2::

----------


## espsika

Ok Sageous n Patience I will try again by napping every two hours starting from 22:00 till down. I will gigive you an update by 08:25, that is after nap tomorrow. Thanks for encouraging me

----------


## espsika

I still didn't make it. But I will try again

----------


## Sageous

^^ Though you probably already said it, what exactly are you trying to make?

Polyphasic sleep, at its core, is nothing more than dividing your "night's" sleep across the hours of the day, usually in the form of short naps that (for me, at least) can range from a few minutes (maybe 20) to a couple hours.  This can be achieved at first with a little resolve, an alarm clock, and some careful scheduling (with practice, it will come naturally).  It might take a while to reach your goal of actually sleeping polyphasically (for me the transition from regular sleep to polyphasic usually takes a week, BTW), but in my opinion it isn't something you can fail at or miss in less than one day.

And, again, I am saying this because you really _do not_ need to stay up for a long period of time to begin your new sleep pattern, and I again suggest that you avoid holding up your whole process by demanding that of yourself.  So, if you are not trying to stay up for a day or two, what is it that you are not making?

----------


## espsika

I over slept

----------


## espsika

I was bored, there was no light (electricity) my laptop battery was down nothing busy n entatained is was difficult to stay awake with the candle stick on

----------


## Sageous

> I was bored, there was no light (electricity) my laptop battery was down nothing busy n entatained is w*as difficult to stay awake* with the candle stick on



Then don't.

Why not go the opposite way?  Go to sleep at your (currently) normal time, and set your alarm to wake up in, say, four hours.  Then stay up for a few hours, doing normal daytime stuff (which can be odd in the middle of the night, but you'll get used to it)), and go back to bed again, setting your alarm for, say, 3 hours later.  Then get up and have a normal day.  Next bedtime, you can try shorter stretches of sleep and longer wake, and maybe adding another nap time (you can pick the initial times that work best for you, BTW; this is not an exact science).  Eventually, maybe after a week or two, you will have settled on a nice polyphasic pattern that works for you without having to struggle to stay awake for a long time. 

A polyphasic sleep pattern is not about staying awake, but switching the times when you sleep; there really is no need to torture yourself with staying awake, and no need to consider it a failure that you did not manage to stay up for a long time.... okay; I promise that's the last time I'll repeat this particular lecture -- it's just that you seem hung up on staying awake when polyphasic sleep is about, well, _sleep_.

----------


## espsika

Thank you Sageous. You will not repeat this lecture again cos I got it. Thank you

----------


## espsika

Hello  fellow Oneironauts; 
I am back to polyphasic sleep again. Having tried it in the past and failed, This time around I will not quit until I win. 
I woke up today by 7a.m up till now (22:27 hours) am still awake hoping to start napping by 23:00.
I am trying SPAMAYL.  i will be napping at 23:00, 01:00, 03:00, 05:00 and 06:40 then I will go to work. 
My updates will come after every nap, thank you all for being  here...

----------


## espsika

Nap 23:00 was a success.  I slept on a seat for twenty minutes

----------


## espsika

Hello Friends; 
Nap at 01:00 left me tired n sleepy and I saw myself going to bed and lying down. I woke up at 04:00 and then at 06:27. And I must say that something is wrong with my will-power.

----------


## espsika

I noticed myself falling asleep at 22:40 while seated and listening to the radio. I noticed myself waking up at 00:00. I woke up severally  because of Mosquito bites and because I was seating down. And I am finally up at 03:13. I will nap at 05:00 and 07:00. I hallucinated,  don't know at what time; I saw myself looking at my door, forcing myself to stay awake by keeping my head straight up and I felt as if some strange Being was going to come out of the door.

----------


## espsika

Naps at 5 and 7 were successful. 5 was light 7 was slightly deep or will I say normal? 

My today SPAMAYL schedule goes thus:
I will nap for twenty minutes, stand or walk around for forty minutes.
I will be napping every hour starting from 23:00. Until then, I will be busy working.

----------


## espsika

After taking my dinner at 22:23 I naively laid on my bed. All I could  notice was a church beside my yard singing praises to God and I noticed that I was actually lying down, I was angry at myself and all I could do was to reach out to my phone to know what the time was,  and to my surprise, I have slept for two hours twenty minutes.
The effort continues; I will nap at 3:00, 4:00, 5:00 and 6:00 and then go to work.

----------


## espsika

3:00 nap was ok. I laid on the floor for 4:00 nap, and I had SP twice.  At first when I laid down to nap I had hypnogogic sounds, I had my sister celebrating as if she won a jackpot. I said to myself "but I just laid down now" after which I noticed that I cannot move my body. I saw black images moving around me I was afraid at first but I controlled it by telling myself that this is SP, that am in control. I stayed calm and I woke up afterwards. It happened again and I woke from it the second time. I couldn't wake up from 5:00 nap, I was lying around and putting off my alarm cos I left my alarm on 20 minutes snooze. I finally woke up at 6:17. 
I came back from work at 14:49. I took my lunch and laid down for a nap at 15:05. After the nap I felt like I did not nap so I remained there and the next time  I noticed my time it was 16:41 and I was sad again that I have slept for one hour thirty five minutes, but I had to wake up. 
My nap continues from 23:00. Thanks for being here

----------


## espsika

Good morning Oneironauts. I just woke up from my last nap which is 7:00. 23:00 And 1:00 was a success. But 2:00, 3:00 and 4:00 was tricky in the sense that each time my alarm goes off,  I will not stand up on my feet from where I sat down to nap but I remained there,  seated and I will lost track of time. And the next thing I hear is the alarm to nap again. With this it became clear to me that I must be on my feet each time my alarm goes off. Naps at 5:00, 6:00 and 7:00 were OK cos whenever my alarm goes off I will immediately be on my feet and walk around till the next nap. I had non lucid dreams in some of the naps. I will not be going to work today so I will nap at 11:00, 15:00 and 19:00 that is if nothing comes up. 
Thank you for being here

----------


## espsika

Good morning Oneironauts; After 23:00 nap I came here for an update but found out that this site wasn't opening. TThats why I will do the update now. Naps at 11:00 and 15:00 were ok just that when the alarm goes off I will feel that am just trying to fall asleep, that I have not really slept for twenty minutes but five minutes. I skipped nap at 19:00 cos I had to visit a friend. Naps at 23:00, 1:00, 2:00 were OK. I over slept at 3:00. I woke up at 3:48 not having the memory of when I stopped the alarm. Naps at 4:00 and 5:00 were ok. Whenever I lay down to nap I found out that am always sexually aroused and the thoughts keeps coming and I try to control it by auto-suggestions "nap is the only thing important now... " and before I know it my alarm will go off and I will feel as if I had slept for just five minutes.
I will nap at 6:00 and 7:00 go to work nap at 23:00 
 then put up an update. Thank you for being here

----------


## espsika

I FAILED! I napped at 23:30 and woke up at 2:19 I over slept for two hours fifty minutes. I was sad and with sadness I gave up to continue on Wednesday the 5th of April.
Why I failed: Distraction and Disobedience

----------


## Sageous

^^ I wouldn't say you failed, Espsika,  as perhaps that your body chose to sleep a bit longer than your very rigid schedule dictated.  In a sense your body, thanks to being overtaxed by trying to adhere to your schedule, simply stole some sleep time.  I would suggest letting it do that now and then; it will do no harm.

I may have said this before, but polyphasic sleep, for me at least, is all about altering your sleep pattern so that you don't "waste" 8 hours in a row on steady sleep you might not need, while simultaneously creating those dreaming-friendly short nap periods.   It really isn't all about sticking to a specific structured schedule, or torturing yourself with unhelpfully short or forced nap periods.  I may have suggested using an alarm, setting a schedule, and that naps can be as short as 20 minutes, but that didn't mean you _must_ use an alarm, keep your naps short, or adhere to an uncomfortably tight schedule.

When you restart your effort, I suggest that you consider relaxing a bit.  Ease up on the alarms and, yes, the discipline, and just work toward a day that includes a couple of "long" sleep periods of a couple hours, along with a few naps during the day -- you don't even have to specifically schedule those naps; just take them when you're tired, or the time is convenient (taking naps when they feel necessary, BTW, is probably helpful to in "catching" a REM period, in my opinion)... and let the naps last as long as they will; I can't think of anything worse than being in the middle of an excellent lucid experience, only to have it erased by an alarm.  There really is no need to adhere to a specific schedule, or to feel like you failed if your body refuses to do so.... I hope what I said earlier didn't lead you to believe so, because that was not intended.

----------


## espsika

Thank you Sageous;  I am mainly training my brain to sleep in twenty minutes. Read this (https://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/20...ne-year-later/) For more understanding.
I said I will continue on Wednesday but with your ideas and suggestions I will continue tonight. I will nap every hour from 23:00 to 6:00 or 7:00 every night and during the day when time permits. For the next seven days I will try to make this part of me. Thank you all for being here. I will be napping in the next 4 minutes bye.

----------


## Sageous

^^ I followed the link and read carefully; that does clear things up a bit.

Though I think Mr. Pavlina's example is a bit extreme (even for his lifestyle, apparently), I Can understand what you're doing; sorry I didn't catch it before.

That said, I'll stick to my recommendations, and offer another one:  I really believe that you should try to reserve at least one period of sleep on your schedule that amounts to at least 90 minutes.  Mr. Pavlina seems to have left out the restorative early stage of sleep that only happens if given time.  Also, if your goal is lucid dreaming, you might consider building in a couple of longer nap periods, just to give you the opportunity to have some extended dream times.

In any case, I still wish you luck, and hope you'll continue sharing your results!

----------


## espsika

Thank you Sageous; I appreciate your presence and concern. I guess I have to stick to this for some time, then I can change from the results I will be getting. Yesterday was a total failure. I found out that each time am distracted I will disobey and each time I disobey I will fail. I guess I have to remain resolute and focused. The effort will continue today.  Thanks for being here...

----------


## espsika

Sageous! I think I have to take some of your advice. Napping for 30 minutes Instead of 20. I failed yesterday cos I was thinking what to do and what not to. From 23:00 to 6:00 or 7:00 I will nap for thirty minutes every hour. Thanks for being here.

----------


## espsika

I have been failing. I found out that it's easier to wake up from a twenty minutes nap than thirty minutes nap. But the good news is that I notice the alarm going off and I wake up and put it off most of the time. I wake up with the feeling of deep sleep, with the irresistible desire to sleep on. I had LD in one of my 30 minutes nap.  It was some how difficult to control, cos I tried teleportation but found myself speeding up. I thought of meditation but didn't want to find myself in a void... The effort continues. Thanks for being here

----------


## Neo Neo

Wow, this makes me want to attempt polyphasic sleep again. I can't with my current schedule, so props to you for going for it. You are still in a adaption period right? Maybe could think of failures more as "adapting" instead, so mentally can get through these hiccups better. I'm not sure though I had to go back to regular monophasic sleep because I couldn't keep up with the schedule and the adaption period was too hard on me.

----------


## espsika

I started napping by 02:00. 02:00 and 03:00 was a success 4:00, 5:00 and 06:00 I was sleep-seating after putting off my alarm. Right now I am feeling slight headache. Thanks for being here

----------


## espsika

I napped at 23:00. 00:00 to 6:00 was a total failure. Waking from nap 00:00 was very difficult. I woke up and was very tired, I couldn't think of anything apart from going back to o sleep. I woke up at 6:30 and felt very energetic and alive. I said to myself if only I can carry one singular thought of polyphasic adaptation that I will be able to subject and force my weak body Into sleeping polyphasicaly. Sleeping in 30 minutes. If I can hold one singular thought and stop distracting myself that I can see and observe my body passing through GAS (General adaptation syndrome). Thank you for being here

----------


## espsika

Nap at 23:00 was ok. But others were swift that I had no memory of struggling to wake or to remain lying down. The 30 minutes between nap was like a minute that I couldn't differentiate the alarm that is waking me up from the one that is telling me to sleep. My alarm is on 30 minutes snooze time. So each time the alarm goes off I press the snooze button. but this time my brain was too sleepy to know when to stand or sleep. To solve this problem, I have set two alarms; one is to sleep and two is to wake up. This means that I have to force my sleeping brain to reset the alarm every hour. If I can't  do it, it means I will wake up every morning with sadness in my heart. Thanks for being here.

----------


## espsika

When my alarm went off (nap at 23:00), my brain thought of a reason to put it off. And I deed put it off without being on my feet. And I could remember soliloquising that "you will fall back asleep without knowing it" and I deed woke up and found out that it was 03:53 (4.4hours later). I guess I have to self-talk myself into waking up to my alarm to be on my feet after every 30 minutes nap. 
The self-talk goes thus: "before you switch off your alarm, wake up and be on your feet". Thank you for being  here

----------


## espsika

Hello fellow Oneironauts;
                               I have not updated you guys for the past eight days now and i said i have to do it today that i have got the opportunity. Though some of it is not my making and some is the power of the subconsciouse over the conscious. for instance; sometimes i do not notice the alarm going off. sometimes i do and i simply switch it off. and my only link to world and alarm (InnJoo Halo X Gold) was taken from me by armed robbers on my way home from work. they flogged me with machete and took my phone away. but the effort has to continue. i want to build the character of lucid dreaming and i believe polyphasing will help me do that. with these thoughts in mind i decided to take it easy, and being patient with myself i came up with this sleeping schedule;
                                             22:30 to 02:00 (2.5hrs Core sleep)  
                                             02:30 to 04:00 (1.5hrs Core sleep)
                                             04:30 nap for 30 minutes
                                             05:30 nap for 30 minutes
                                             06:30 nap for 30 minutes (optional)
thanks for being here.

----------


## espsika

Hello friends; I have gotten a new phone, I have recovered from bodly pain. And now I have to continue.
sleeping schedule;
23:30 to 02:00 (2.5hrs Core sleep) 
02:30 to 04:00 (1.5hrs Core sleep)
04:30 nap for 30 minutes
05:30 nap for 30 minutes
06:30 nap for 30 minutes (optional)
thanks for being here.

----------


## espsika

Hello Guys;
I have not been updating you guys cos I have not been doing anything. I LOST MY MOTIVATION. But I think I have gotten it back. I have been awake all day and I intend to staying awake all night...

----------


## espsika

I did not succeed in staying up all night and do not know when I actually went to bed. But I felt slight headache which is a sign I didn't  sleep well at night. I have been awake for thirty minutes now. I returned from work at about 13:00 and watched some YouTube videos for about an hour, so I think I slept by 14:30 or there about and woke by 22:00. So  I slept for 7.5hrs.
Why I think I failed staying up all night yesterday is: I was just seating down and founded it difficult thinking about polyphasing. So no matter how difficult it is to get busy or think or pray. To stay awake, I have to get my mind and body busy. Thanks for being here

----------


## espsika

Hello friends; the urge to sleep when you are sleep-deprived is irresistible and seductive. So to night I am going to train my consciousness to take control, not to sleep. I will be seating on a stool throughout the night and I will update you in the morning before I leave for work.
Thank you for being here

----------


## espsika

I failed at 04:44. I was not totally unconscious when laid down but I had not enough strength to check what time is it. The urge to go to bed came to me severally. Sorry I didn't keep track of time, I was so tired!!!

----------


## espsika

Hello friends 
Am gonna SPAMAYL starting from 23:00 to 05:00. I will nap for twenty minutes every one hour. I will update you in the morning. Thanks for being here...

----------


## espsika

Hello friends;
Naps 23:00, 00:00, 01:00, 02:00, 03:00 were successful but I over slept at 04:00. I woke up but didn't get out of bed. So I will say I slept from 04:00 to 06:30 i.e 2.5 hours. I had a dream in 04:00 nap. Effort continues today by 22:00 to 05:00 tomorrow morning and I will be perfect this time around. Thanks for being here...

----------


## espsika

Hello friends:
My first nap at 23:00 was successful. It deep and with a dream.. Will update u in the morning

----------


## espsika

I have failed again! My failures always remind me that the one and only way to stay awake after each and every nap is to be on my feet and walk around irrespective of how difficult it may appear to be... I tried making this post in the morning but couldn't because of bad network

----------


## espsika

Hello friends! This thread is long overdue and it has to come to a reasonable and successful conclusion. With this in mind I decided to SPAMAYL today to update you in three days, that is Thursday. Thanks for coming by and see you on Thursday

----------


## espsika

Jeremiah 33:3 Says and i quote: ‘Call to me and I will answer you and tell you great and unsearchable things you do not know.’
 i call on you Lord God, the creator of the universe, grant me my heart desires.
 i have experienced difficulty in trying so hard to adapt to polyphasic sleep. and i came up with a self-talk that will serve as a reminder, a motivation and as a thought vibrating trigger that will re motivate me and put and keep me on course to soldier on.
_"And the Lord God formed man from the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils, the breath of life and the man became a living a living being. Gen 2:7. Notice your breathing and violently jump onto your feet before putting off your alarm. My body is the enemy. the spirit is willing but the body is weak. Matt 26:41. those who love God will serve him in truth and in spirit. John 4:24. Be on your feet and walk your body either sick or healthy"_

----------


## slash112

I didn't know why, but I was drawn to this thread just now.

I believe God just told me, through you, to get off my ass and onto my feet!




> Be on your feet and walk your body either sick or healthy"



I've been sitting in bed 24/7 for months now since I took a bad turn. I've been meaning to start walking about more and exercise more, even though I don't need to. It's getting to the point that I've stopped caring. God is telling me right now, to start caring more about it. And honestly I completely agree with him.

I loved your whole post there, but that bit really rung out, as if it was directed exactly at me. 

Thank you!  ::D:  And good luck with the polyphasic, I know you can do it!

----------


## espsika

i napped at 00:00, 02:00, i over slept at 04:00. after sleeping for twenty minutes on the floor i founded it difficult being on my feet. i was in zoomby mode till 05:31 when i reset my alarm to nap at 06:00. i napped at this time and over slept. i noticed my alarm but could stand on my feet, but i finally woke at 06:30 cos i had to go to work. at work; my eyes shorts few times and i could feel slight headache at my fore head. on returning from work at 12:45, i slept around 13:17 woke up to my alarm but couldn't stand on my feet i remained on the floor and slept on until 15:55 or there about when i finally woke up. i had a dream at this time where i short someone to death, his bleeding was like a running tap water and he talking and dying at the same time. i had dream at 04:00 but cant remember it cos i didn't write it down, i was too sleepy to do that.  
i will nap at 00:00, 02:00, 04:00, 06:00 and 08:00 after which i will go to work and i will update you when i return from work at 21:30 tomorrow.
thanks for stopping by

----------


## espsika

It seems someone somewhere is remote-controlling me; on Tuesday at 21:00 or there about i laid on the floor knowing fully well that i will fall asleep, i remained there and the outcome was obvious; yesterday again same thing happened; i laid down and i fell asleep. this is very serious that i have to take serious action to overcome, i have to attack it with all my might and that's what am gonna do today.
I woke up by 06:30 with the intention of staying awake for 24 hours before napping. So i will start napping by 07:00 tomorrow(Friday) for the whole day. i will nap for twenty minutes after every two hours during the night and four hours during the day. i will update you by 07:20 tomorrow after my first nap. thanks for being here...

----------


## Sageous

Nice to see you trying this again, Epsika. 

I'm sure I said this before, but I think it bears repeating:  You really, really, really, really do not need to torture yourself in order to practice polyphasic sleep, no matter what someone on the internet might tell you.  

You do not need to stay up for 24 hours before changing your sleep schedule; I can't even comprehend the thinking behind that nonsense.  Do you really believe that a day without sleep will erase a lifetime of sleep patterns (not to mention centuries of genetic memory)?

20-minute naps are extremely short, and if you manage to maintain a pattern of these you will very likely either have no dreams at all, as your body struggles to squeeze in some restorative NREM time, or else you will, oddly, never quite fall asleep at all, and find yourself locked in a brief moment of hypnogogia before forcing yourself (with an alarm, I assume) to be awake again; you very likely won't have enough time to have enjoyable LD's in 20 minutes either (which I assume was your original goal).  I suggest that you make those naps longer, (45 min or more), and --at least until you've made a comfortable adjustment to a polyphasic sleep pattern -- that you give yourself a good 4-hour stretch of sleep at night in addition to all those short naps. Later, _after_ you've gained that comfort and your body has made its adjustments, you might experiment with shorter sleep periods ... but doing so right out of the chutes is probably not helpful at all, and might even be harmful.  I suggest that you allow yourself to gradually change your sleep schedule, to gently massage your sleep cycles into a new form, rather than pounding them with a sledgehammer.

I also notice that you've been at this for several years, overall; hopefully that should be notice enough that maybe you're approaching the activity from the wrong direction.

I've probably said this before as well, but if you are comfortable with your new sleep patterns, and perhaps can enjoy your attempt to adjust your sleep cycles, you will very likely have a much easier time adopting a polyphasic sleep schedule.  If you torture yourself by forcing yourself to stay awake for long stretches and find yourself lying on the floor unable to avoid sleep, I'm guessing things aren't all that pleasant for you, and a steady polyphasic sleep schedule is still out of reach.  

*tl;dr:* I suggest that you do yourself a favor, Epsika, and lose the link to the page you showed me long ago (and all the rest of them), and start your own schedule at your own pace.  If you make your switch to polyphasic sleep gradual, comfortable, and maybe even fun, you might see results much more quickly than you are seeing them now, and you won't experience nearly as much frustration or moments of uncontrollable sleep.

----------


## espsika

I failed! i think i have a strong affinity to laid down than to be on my feet and stay awake. i think i lost my motivation. what seemed so easy to me in the past is now so difficult. i have light and sound system/movies to keep me busy and entertained but the urge or the desire to ly down is almost irresistible. 
i slept off about 22:00 and found myself awake at 00:30 this morning i stood up, harbored some thoughts of despair, sadness and at the same time thoughts of hope i woke up severally before finally waking up at this time {00:30}. i slept off again without known when because i was still lying down... for now i don't think am serious, when am serious i will come back and update you. thanks for stopping by

----------


## Sageous

Well, I stopped by, took some time to offer some advice, and you chose to fully ignore me... message received, and fair enough.  

Good luck!

----------


## slash112

Sageous is right espsika. You're unnecessarily torturing yourself over this. Please don't do that! Where's the self-love, man!?

Quoting for emphasis.





> Nice to see you trying this again, Epsika. 
> 
> I'm sure I said this before, but I think it bears repeating:  You really, really, really, really do not need to torture yourself in order to practice polyphasic sleep, no matter what someone on the internet might tell you.  
> 
> You do not need to stay up for 24 hours before changing your sleep schedule; I can't even comprehend the thinking behind that nonsense.  Do you really believe that a day without sleep will erase a lifetime of sleep patterns (not to mention centuries of genetic memory)?
> 
> 20-minute naps are extremely short, and if you manage to maintain a pattern of these you will very likely either have no dreams at all, as your body struggles to squeeze in some restorative NREM time, or else you will, oddly, never quite fall asleep at all, and find yourself locked in a brief moment of hypnogogia before forcing yourself (with an alarm, I assume) to be awake again; you very likely won't have enough time to have enjoyable LD's in 20 minutes either (which I assume was your original goal).  I suggest that you make those naps longer, (45 min or more), and --at least until you've made a comfortable adjustment to a polyphasic sleep pattern -- that you give yourself a good 4-hour stretch of sleep at night in addition to all those short naps. Later, _after_ you've gained that comfort and your body has made its adjustments, you might experiment with shorter sleep periods ... but doing so right out of the chutes is probably not helpful at all, and might even be harmful.  I suggest that you allow yourself to gradually change your sleep schedule, to gently massage your sleep cycles into a new form, rather than pounding them with a sledgehammer.
> 
> I also notice that you've been at this for several years, overall; hopefully that should be notice enough that maybe you're approaching the activity from the wrong direction.
> ...

----------


## espsika

Sageeous; sorry i ignored your advice it wasn't intentional, it was distraction. my mind was filled with distraction. thank you

----------


## espsika

> Sageous is right espsika. You're unnecessarily torturing yourself over this. Please don't do that! Where's the self-love, man!?
> 
> Quoting for emphasis.



Thank you Slash112 for bringing my attention here. thank you

----------


## slash112

I'm glad you've taken a moment to absorb his advice.  :smiley: 
Mind and keep us in the loop! Let us know how you get on.

----------


## espsika

Hello Guys! i have been awake from 05:11 and i intent to stay up all night. i will keep you posted. thanks for coming by

----------


## espsika

I struggled to stay awake while seating on a chair at about 23:00 hours. i couldn't stay awake and i couldn't go to bed either, so i slept on the floor and found myself awake at 01:32 hours. what actually woke me up was the centipede i saw in my dream. the centipede was coming close to my leg and i was afraid it gonna sting me and i woke up and found out that i had slept for approximately 2.5 hours.

----------


## espsika

Hello Guys! i was distracted. i was watching movie, gamble and falling asleep and waking up at the same time. i didn't really keep track of time. i will start napping today and i will experiment with 15m, 20m and 25 minutes.

----------

